

Ask HN: On present socio-eco-political trends in USA  - raghava

Greetings, HNers! This is about present socio-eco-political trends in USA (and it's possible impact on immigrants and businesses in Asia, in the near future).<p><i>Disclaimer: I am not an American and I have not been there. Am not sure if this is the right forum to ask this question, but since the sensibility quotient of answers on HN is far better than any other forum, am attempting it. At the risk of being downvoted for irrelevant content, here I go.</i><p>Off-late there is a lot of talk about US being obsolete, the near-possible dollar devaluation and a subsequent socio-political breakdown and economic crash that is supposedly lurking around the corner. Should I be bothered if I am a<p>i) guy working for an Indian IT services company which depends largely on projects outsourced from America and Europe.
ii) guy about to be sent to US, on an outsourced project.<p>Suppose  the USD is devalued, what impact would such a move have on businesses in Asia esp., IT services firms working on outsourced projects that rely a lot on the exchange rate (their local currency vs USD) for their profitability?<p>Thanks!<p>endnote: <i>Let me be honest. I am an engineer working for an IT services firm in India for quite some time now (but have not been to the USA or any place abroad, which is like _a_big_shameful_thing_ out here ;)) But looks like it is about to change as I have been offered such a chance. But reading stuff like the impending doom and crash makes me to worry a bit. Hence, the question; so that I can have more views and thoughts on the matter, which would help me a lot to take the right decision.</i>
======
schwabacher
I am American.. I am not an expert, but my my impression is that the United
States will inevitably be less wealthy then it is now relative to other
countries in the world. I think the primary reason for this will be growth in
developing countries and not any kind of immediate economic collapse here.

We have a lot of problems with education, deteriorating infrastructure,
infective political decision making, etc, but the US is still ahead of most of
the world in these areas. I really wouldn't worried about coming here to work
if it is a good opportunity in terms of salary/career etc.

------
PonyGumbo
Being able to work in your field in another country is a fantastic
opportunity. If you're coming here with a job and you have the ability to
return home if things don't work out, I wouldn't worry about it.

------
kongqiu
America definitely has its share of problems, but is it fair to say that
they're worse than, say, China's or India's? I'm bullish long-term on China
and India, but even more bullish on America.

This seems to be a "buy when they're blood in the streets" kind of time as far
as America's reputation goes... buy low, sell high.

------
raghava
Thanks PonyGumbo, kongqiu && schwabacher! Your views helped. :)

